
Banned from Reddit for Threatening a Bot - bipolar_lisper
https://imgur.com/a/RSQJnrw
======
benologist
Create a new account today and try posting to any popular subreddit and most
likely your comment or submission will just be automatically removed. Default
subreddits can have whitelisted domains and everything else is blocked,
account-age restrictions, karma requirements, manual approval on all
submissions. It's an interesting onboarding experience.

